# spindle not spinning



## SE18 (Jan 5, 2014)

My 9A chuck won't turn when I turn on lathe. Well, it turns but I have to give it a turn by hand like you see pilots doing with propellers during world war I. Get the picture?

Then, once it turns everything looks good until you take a cut. The least bit of pressure stops the spindle. 

When it stops there's no noise or nothing. Belts are tight etc. Then when you take pressure off, it spins again.

I've been turning stuff for about a year now and the problem only developed about a week ago.


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 5, 2014)

It can only be a few things. Is the motor still running when the spindle stops moving? If so, a quick check of the belt tension is the first step. But I will assume you did that.  Is the pin on the bull gear pushed in and engaging the cone pulley? You could still get movement of the spindle with the pin out, but it is only from friction. The slightest bit of load will stop the spindle like you are experiencing.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jan 5, 2014)

Yep, headstock is split. Open the headstock case if it has one and turn the chuck by hand. The part that is the first one closest to the chuck that is NOT moving is where the pin resides.Some are rather hidden. Push it in as the other part is slowly rotated. It will tell you where it's home is.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 5, 2014)

the pin should be lined up with the oil hole on the second pulley, they do get stickey, spray it with something and you should feel a prettey
good snap.  Not used often, it is for back gearing...   all I can say even ours does this time to time....


----------



## SE18 (Jan 5, 2014)

can't thank you guys enough, yep, the pin wasn't in. I had all sorts of dire imaginings and it was something so simple. I've used back gears bunches of times and have pulled pin in and out, but this time was somehow different.

back to making chips


----------

